# ball python



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

how big of a tank is needed to house two ball pythons so that they would breed or live together happily right now i have a female ball python in a 33 long would that be good to house another or would i need a bigger tank if so how much bigger or what size.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Royal Pythons (_Python_ _regius_), A.K.A the Ball Python can be adequately housed in your enclosure for life, if kept by herself. If you would like to attempt breeding of these snakes I suggest you obtain the following material to read as it covers this very thoroughly. Good luck!

Ross, Richard, A. MD, MPH and Marzec, Gerold (1990) The Reproductive Husbandry of Pythons and Boas. Institute for Herpetological Research, Stanford, CA.

de Vosjoli, P. (1990) General Care and Maintenance of Ball Pythons. Advanced Vivarium Systems, Inc. Lakeside, CA 92040.

de Vosjoli, P., Klingenberg, R., Barker, D., and Barker, T. (1994) The Ball Python Manual. Advanced Vivarium Systems, Inc. Lakeside, CA


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

A simple rule for housing snakes:
Snakes enclosure must be:
Width: 2/3 of snake's length
Depth: 1/2 of snake's length
Height: 1/2 of snake's length
The above simple rule is for one snake. For two snakes get the calculator


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

But you cant keep the two snakes in the same enclosure for live.
Only in the breeding season (start between september and november).

Carnivoro


----------

